# I sing because I have fallen in love.



## 地獄の森_jigoku_no_mori

I want to be able to say, "I sing because I have fallen in love." in Japanese, I'm quite new to the use of から, so I'm really not sure if this is right:
-私は歌う、惚れたから。

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cheshire

You're quite right, ケルベロス！
私は歌う、恋に落ちたから。　

This is also OK.


----------



## A.K

恋に落ちたから、私は歌う。

That's ok too. 
Using ので instead of から would be right too.


----------



## Aoyama

恋に落ちたから、歌えます　（歌う、歌ってます）。
歌ってます may be better, meaning : I am singing because I have fallen in love.
Changing the order of the sentence (having fallen in love [therefore], I am singing) sounds more japanese.


----------



## katable

Aoyama said:


> 恋に落ちたから、歌*え*ます　（歌う、歌ってます）。
> 歌ってます may be better, meaning : I am singing because I have fallen in love.
> Changing the order of the sentence (having fallen in love [therefore], I am singing) sounds more japanese.




歌えます　is the ability of singing.... "I can sing"

歌います  is "to sing"


another posibility is " 恋しているから歌います "


----------



## Aoyama

> 歌えます　is the ability of singing.... "I can sing"
> 
> 歌います is "to sing"


That is very true. My mistake .


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

I like "koi shite-iru kara, utatte-iru."  But depending on the context, "koi shite-iru kara, utau" would be fine also.


----------



## cheshire

If it's a lyric, the inverted translation would be better.
utau, ...kara.


----------



## 地獄の森_jigoku_no_mori

My intentions were more lyrical. So, 歌う、恋に落ちたから is alright?


----------



## Flaminius

I think you need an explicit subject here:
私は歌う、恋に落ちたから。


----------

